# 2k clear application & flash times



## theshoe202 (Mar 3, 2016)

I've been painting lately with max Meyer 0200, 8000 ms hardener reduced with 10% thinners . I really like this stuff but I think my application could be better

I'm using my GTi Pro lite 1.3 with te10 and te20 caps @2 bar, fan wide open and 2.5 turns out .

(I don't have a booth so temperature is around 20° 
My method of application is to apply the first coat quite quickly as a tac coat. Flash off for around 10min then apply a wet coat . That's it, done . 

I've found the overall finish to be very good and it easily flats to an acceptable leve, however off the gun it's still a bit too orange peely . I tried a third coat but I just got lots of runs . 

Any advice on my application / set up /flash times would be appreciated .


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

What your doing is correct, I use the same product, some people add a little thinner but it's a nice viscosity already once the two are mixed, but try heating the clear slightly to make it flow

I dont always achieve amazing off the gun finishes I have to sometimes knock it back a bit with 2000


----------



## theshoe202 (Mar 3, 2016)

I'll give that a try thanks. It's awesome to polish compared to others I've used . I was thinking of increasing the flash time and adding the second coat a little heavier but the stuff is so thin I'm not sure I'd get away with it .

Do you keep your gun settings the same for both coats and just move faster with the tax coat or do you let less fluid out for the tax coat ? 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## theshoe202 (Mar 3, 2016)

Here's some examples of the kind.of peel I'm getting

















Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

That's not too bad looking. Certainly better gun finishes can be achieved but I'd be happy enough with flatting and polishing that :thumb:


----------



## theshoe202 (Mar 3, 2016)

Thanks, it's been very acceptable and as you say flatting and polishing is straight forward and it brings it up well. 

It's getting a better gun finish I'm after . I think some more test panels may be in order.



Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

I take it the previous paint or primer has been completely leveled before spraying?

I'm not much of a painter but I find its pot luck :lol: Sometime I get a bit of peel which needs flatting, other times I get nearly perfect finish.


----------



## theshoe202 (Mar 3, 2016)

Yeah it's totally flat. I had issues with it being to flat for panels I was blending and the clear wouldn't take properly on the first coat lol 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

distance, speed and pressure are all factors and I change my depends on the vehicle I'm working on its just about practice


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

I've played around with settings for ages, I just have all knobs wound out, pressure at 2 bar (30 psi), 3/4 coat first, couple mins full coat

I wouldn't wait longer than 10 mins for flash when the clear is warm it'll flash off quicker


----------



## theshoe202 (Mar 3, 2016)

JCoxy said:


> I've played around with settings for ages, I just have all knobs wound out, pressure at 2 bar (30 psi), 3/4 coat first, couple mins full coat
> 
> I wouldn't wait longer than 10 mins for flash when the clear is warm it'll flash off quicker


I assume your moving very quickly with the fluid right open ? Also is that 2 bar set wth the trigger pressed?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sportsvan jay (Mar 14, 2015)

Hello I use max Meyer 0300 lacquer with a standard hardner with 10 percent thinners using a pro lite 1.3 nozzle and a 110 air cap it apples like glass especially on flat panels lovely set up


----------



## theshoe202 (Mar 3, 2016)

Sportsvan jay said:


> Hello I use max Meyer 0300 lacquer with a standard hardner with 10 percent thinners using a pro lite 1.3 nozzle and a 110 air cap it apples like glass especially on flat panels lovely set up


Excellent you have the same setup as me, how are you applying it ? And what gun setup are you using ?

Totally agree about flat panels. I did a bonnet it was like glass unfortunately the amount of sh#t in the paint outweighed the finish so I now have to do them upright . Part of the reason I want to get my setup and application optimised . 
Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

You don't have to go full down with the trigger if the fluid is all the way open, you can feather the trigger while going normal wet coat speed or full trigger and go a little faster, as long as its a tacky roughish coat first shouldn't matter.

Another tip to try is try a double pass if you feel not enough product is being put on which is making the orange peel, do one pass, and go over it again in opposite direction. Rather than slow down which may make it run


----------



## theshoe202 (Mar 3, 2016)

Has anyone ever noticed how slow "the gunman" sprays in his vids, I watched him spraying a door he was so slow.i assume this is due to the heat in his booth making it go off without runs ?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sportsvan jay (Mar 14, 2015)

theshoe202 said:


> Excellent you have the same setup as me, how are you applying it ? And what gun setup are you using ?
> 
> Totally agree about flat panels. I did a bonnet it was like glass unfortunately the amount of sh#t in the paint outweighed the finish so I now have to do them upright . Part of the reason I want to get my setup and application optimised .
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


I do a grip coat and 1 full coat after a 5 to ten minute flash off just done a bonnet on a Ford Mustang finish was perfect couple bit of dirt quick nib job done


----------



## theshoe202 (Mar 3, 2016)

Sportsvan jay said:


> I do a grip coat and 1 full coat after a 5 to ten minute flash off just done a bonnet on a Ford Mustang finish was perfect couple bit of dirt quick nib job done


Great job!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

I use rocket harder most of the time so my flash of times are around 30 seconds before applying.


----------



## theshoe202 (Mar 3, 2016)

I've was looking at that stuff, never used it though. Does it really make a difference ? Dust is a real issue fir me as I don't have a booth so it may help .

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

I use it mainly on simple bumper repairs or wings I don't think it will solve the dust issue, do you spray in your garage have you tried wetting the floor and walls?


----------



## theshoe202 (Mar 3, 2016)

Yeah. I've tried all kinds. It's only really bonnets I have big issues with I'm going to starts painting them upright 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sportsvan jay (Mar 14, 2015)

SamD said:


> I use rocket harder most of the time so my flash of times are around 30 seconds before applying.


Rocket is only really good for very small jobs no good for large areas it flash of far to quick for the lacquer to flow out nicely


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Sportsvan jay said:


> Rocket is only really good for very small jobs no good for large areas it flash of far to quick for the lacquer to flow out nicely


I did say I only use it bumper corners and wings but thanks.


----------



## Danl94 (Mar 10, 2016)

When i apply clear its with 2 coats. 1 coat, leave untill tacky then apply the second in exactly the same way. If you apply the first coat and it's peely then the second coat will be a mission to get flat and there is more risk of defects. Apply them both evenly and the same and you'll find it so much easier.

Also for bigger panels hold the gun back a bit and go slower. This means finer droplets will hit the panel giving you a flatter finish with less chance of sags and boil.


----------



## Sportsvan jay (Mar 14, 2015)

SamD said:


> I did say I only use it bumper corners and wings but thanks.


Rocket is ideal for small smart repairs I know a lot of smart repairers use it I remember a apprentice used it on a bonnet once un be known to me he put some in a bonnet he was doing by the time he got to the end of the last pass on the bonnet it had flashed off looked like he had laqured the bonnet with a laqured rattle can bloody quick stuff


----------

